# Tire Box - What do you use?



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Just wondering what people use to carry their tires in? I've been keeping mine in cardboard boxes but with the many different compounds and various sizes they get pretty disorganized and it becomes a pain to go through them to see if the right one is in the box. What do you use to keep them organized?

RC


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

i see some guys who use pringles containers.. make sure they are very clean so the oil is out.. also use whatever you can to make sure the tires are sealed air tight so they dont dry out..


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

for my touring cars i use pringles cans.they are the perfect size for tires and they fit in my trinity box perfect also.i have assorted mine by color.


----------



## Bob Wright (Sep 25, 2001)

Use gallon size ziplock freezer bags, 1 for each compound.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

For touring car tires Crystal Lite containers work great. 4 tires fit perfectly and you dont have potatoe chip grease on your tires.


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Sounds like I better start liking Pringles.


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

I like tennis ball tubes. There clear so you can see inside and fairly cheap. I think 2 or 3 dollars at K mart.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

I also write the tire and compound on the inside of each wheel before I mount them with a paint pen or marker.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

I use pringles cans also, the crystal light ones work good for TC tires.

Pringles cans with a carbon graphite wrap!!!


----------



## rcavenger (Aug 28, 2002)

tres,

check your email! i sent you an email a few months ago about some work i want done...

Scott Johnson


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Scott got your emails and replied, your email keep bouncing back to me....


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

Pringles can with duct tape wrap!


----------



## sshirilla (Sep 21, 2005)

i use a long bolt or threaded rod (aprox 5 to 6 inches, the diameter of the hole on your rims), screw a cap on one end and run all four tires thru it, then with a butterfly nut to keep them on, then all four similar tires will stay together, you canstill use your shoe box


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Too bad I can't buy just the pringles cans w/o the chips.... cause nobody in my family likes the taste of them. I'll look into the tennis ball tubes. Didn't know they sold those seperately.

RC


----------



## Homer Allman (Aug 15, 2002)

Prinkles are very salty also.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I like pringles. I'll start saving the cans! How many do we need Ray? I'm trying to maintain my girlish figure. But, I'll take one for the team here I guess.

scott


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

OvalTrucker said:


> I like pringles. I'll start saving the cans! How many do we need Ray? I'm trying to maintain my girlish figure. But, I'll take one for the team here I guess.
> 
> scott


 I could use at least 12 cans. I see they are only $1.19 at K-mart. I could buy a dozen and just toss the chips. Didn't realize they were that cheap. I really don't want to see you lose that "girlish figure".

RC


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

For Offroad I use Gallon size ziplock bags, for onroad I use quart size ziplock bags I mark the inside of the wheels with Sharpie and the bags too and store them in plastic tub.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

i used to use pringles cans.. but then you can only eat so many  i use these swizzle stick looking bars []--------|- and 4 tires stack up on them. i then put them in ziplock bags. and then put them in an flat box |-[][][][]-|


----------



## alltech (Apr 20, 2005)

I like to use tupperware containers.these can be purchase at your local target-meijers-or walmart stores.


----------



## Luckyman4 (Sep 26, 2001)

Roadsplat said:


> I'll look into the tennis ball tubes. Didn't know they sold those seperately. RC


They don't sell them separately ... $3 is for a new can of balls. If you have a local public tennis court that gets used, dig through the trash or just look for them as litter. Or ask a local tennis pro to give you his leftovers ... usual practice is for pros to use cases of balls, save the balls for the giant bucket and toss the cans. As a tennis junky I threw out about 30 old cans last summer when I cleaned out my stash. 

I mark my rims when I mount tires, both with compound and insert (if used). I keep each set of 4 in a zip lock sandwich bag, and the bags all go in an old PC motherboard box that just happens to be the perfect size for TC tires.

Off road tires have their own separate cardboard box for storage.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I have 1/2 dozen of the old BSR Tire tubes for my capped tires. Foams the standard Pringles can...tc tires...the crystal light containers...sometimes I just toss them in a cardboard box by the dozen after I've durometered them and trued them to size...and marked them w/ a SILVER Sharpie


----------

